# Reprogrammed key, immobilizer light flashing now



## pvdjetta1.8t (Jun 20, 2003)

this is weird.
reprogrammed 3 keys according to ross tech's instructions for immo3 cars. all three keys now work and start the car, but when i put any of the keys in the immo warning light flashes.
the keys all start the car without problem, but the immo light continues to flash after start???
any ideas?
thanks


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Reprogrammed key, immobilizer light flashing now (pvdjetta1.8t)*

What DTCs are stored in the instrument cluster and ECM?
When you were adapting the keys, were they all seperate from eachother and everything else (bar key ONLY at the igntion switch, not even a keychain)?
Would the immobilizer light blink a couple of times then go out with each key as you adapted them... or did it keep on blinking? With EVERY key no mater what order you adapted them in?
Is the car's battery in good shape? Were you "testing" the battery by listening to a 700watt sound system?








For what reason did you want/need to adapt the keys for?
Are there too many questions here?
Later.


----------



## pvdjetta1.8t (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reprogrammed key, immobilizer light flashing now (penclnck)*

i will have to check DTCs, but the CEL is not on.
the keys were all seperate when i was adapting them, the others were on the drivers seat. (is that too close??)
the immobilizer light kept blinking (left the keys in but it wouldnt go out)
soundsystem was off and the battery is in good shape.
adapting keys bc i had 2 keys from the dealer that hadnt been adapted yet.
i will take another shot at it tonight, any other insights would be great.
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_What DTCs are stored in the instrument cluster and ECM?
When you were adapting the keys, were they all seperate from eachother and everything else (bar key ONLY at the igntion switch, not even a keychain)?
Would the immobilizer light blink a couple of times then go out with each key as you adapted them... or did it keep on blinking? With EVERY key no mater what order you adapted them in?
Is the car's battery in good shape? Were you "testing" the battery by listening to a 700watt sound system?








For what reason did you want/need to adapt the keys for?
Are there too many questions here?
Later.


----------



## pvdjetta1.8t (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reprogrammed key, immobilizer light flashing now (pvdjetta1.8t)*

Engine DTC:
engine start blocked by immobilizer (but i can start my car and drove to work and back today)
Instruments DTC:
Incorrect key programming


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Reprogrammed key, immobilizer light flashing now (pvdjetta1.8t)*

Label your keys #1, #2 and #3.
Recode them all again and with each key, make sure the immobilizer light blinks a couple of times then goes out, then pull the key out and put the next one in and turn ignition on.
See if single key, no matter what order you adapt them in, makes the immobilizer light flash instead of blink twice then go out. If so, said key has some "isuses". Keeping the other keys in the passenger seat is fine.
Also, you by chance, after adapting them, had them sharing a keyring when trying to start the engine. 2 valid keys on the same keyring can confuse the immobilizer system... engine will start but light will flash.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Reprogrammed key, immobilizer light flashing now (penclnck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *penclnck* »_Label your keys #1, #2 and #3.
Recode them all again and with each key, make sure the immobilizer light blinks a couple of times then goes out, then pull the key out and put the next one in and turn ignition on.
See if single key, no matter what order you adapt them in, makes the immobilizer light flash instead of blink twice then go out. If so, said key has some "isuses". Keeping the other keys in the passenger seat is fine.
Also, you by chance, after adapting them, had them sharing a keyring when trying to start the engine. 2 valid keys on the same keyring can confuse the immobilizer system... engine will start but light will flash.


Rather than starting a new topic, I did a search and came up with a similar situation.
2002.5 Jetta 1.8t with Immob3 
I have two keys that came with the car. I recently purchased a key from Ebay, and making sure that the part numbers matched - I tried to match it to the Immob3 using a Vag-Com and the instructions on the ross-tech website "Immo3-key-matching.html" page. The key showed a value "1" in field 3 of group 22.
The new key, no matter what order I adapt them in, makes the immobilizer light flash rather than blink and go out. If we try to adapt the new key last, the other two keys work fine and when we read the value in Channel 21, it only shows two keys were matched. The funny thing is that it still starts the car...but the indicator light flashes. It throws the "Incorrect key programming" DTC.
So based on the information given in the post above, my key has "issues." What are these issues? Can they be fixed? Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## pvdjetta1.8t (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Reprogrammed key, immobilizer light flashing now (DubberNix)*

that sounds very similar to the problem i was having. (at least the part about the key starting the car followed by the immo light flashing while driving. i drove to work a few days like this and everytime i got in my car was worried it wasnt going to start.) 
honestly i really dont know what i did to fix the problem. i reprogrammed all 3 of my keys several times. 
it is cold up here in new england, so (the time it worked) to make sure the battery had enough juice i had the car running when i plugged in my vag (usually i have the car off and the key in the on position, but that didnt seem to be working.)
it sounds like your problem is slightly different than mine was, but it might be worth a shot. i would try it this way using the problematic key first.
good luck

_Quote, originally posted by *DubberNix* »_
Rather than starting a new topic, I did a search and came up with a similar situation.
2002.5 Jetta 1.8t with Immob3 
I have two keys that came with the car. I recently purchased a key from Ebay, and making sure that the part numbers matched - I tried to match it to the Immob3 using a Vag-Com and the instructions on the ross-tech website "Immo3-key-matching.html" page. The key showed a value "1" in field 3 of group 22.
The new key, no matter what order I adapt them in, makes the immobilizer light flash rather than blink and go out. If we try to adapt the new key last, the other two keys work fine and when we read the value in Channel 21, it only shows two keys were matched. The funny thing is that it still starts the car...but the indicator light flashes. It throws the "Incorrect key programming" DTC.
So based on the information given in the post above, my key has "issues." What are these issues? Can they be fixed? Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------



## neeguy1001 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just in case anyone like me is also having this problem, this error comes from incorrect key programming. After changing the adaption value for total keys,and saving it, key #1 in the ignition is programmed, so when you turn off the ignition you need to insert key #2, I kept trying to program key #1 which disrupts the programming process and throws the DTC.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

That is actually incorrect Noob.... for the above condition.


----------



## vag77 (Sep 13, 2013)

Can any one see us how to reprogramme the key diy or video or pics plz ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Can you please follow the rules and post an auto-scan current version 12 please?


----------

